# Congrats to filthy



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

I see you are a mod now good deal......well deserved


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

Well there goes the neighborhood. Lol jk congrats bud. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks guys, Jon approached me with it a few days ago....i was happy to accept 

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

Congrats


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

Great !!! Congrats broski


----------



## southernbrute750 (Jul 5, 2011)

Look at Mr. High society over here lol congrats bro!


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Congratulations Filthy


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

Congrats man!


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Noticed that myself as well - good deal!


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

Congrats!!!!!


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Congrats Filthy. Now don't go screwing with our forum just because you have THE POWER. jk, this forum is a better place with members like you guys.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Congrats brother. How do you get so high like that?


----------



## tmfisher57 (Aug 8, 2011)

Right on!!! Good job, congrats!!!!! :rockn:


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

Congratulations Filthy...well deserved!


----------



## Shrek (Oct 4, 2011)

AAARRTYY::fest30: Congrats bud!!!

Oh Snap!!!!!! :argue: does this mean the smack talking is gonna be one sided now because you can moderate all who stanned in the way!!! lmao

Play fair :woot:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

welcome aboard, sir.


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

Congratulations filthy!!


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Congratulations filthy!


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks fellas..... @ TexasDAD, I got my "ban" button ready now 

J/K bud, only use I have for that is spammers, I'll leave the runnin off to the boss man.
-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

Congrats Filthy. Well deserved!!


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## austinlord13 (Feb 26, 2012)

Congratulations, Filthy!


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

Congrats brochacho! Can you tell walker to quit calling me names? haha


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Mar 8, 2011)

Congrats, lol...I thought from when i first started that you were a moderator until i figured out what honored members were. thats a lot of different hats to wear. again congrats


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## Madbrute (Dec 19, 2010)

Congrats man


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

meangreen360 said:


> Congrats brochacho! Can you tell walker to quit calling me names? haha


why you crying .. i've only been back 4 days and you trying to get me another vacation


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^Bwahaha......I'm sittin this one out. I seem to remember an old thread between you and I for these things.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

filthyredneck said:


> ^Bwahaha......I'm sittin this one out. I seem to remember an old thread between you and I for these things.


he keeps this up he's going to sleep with the kids at mud jam...lol


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

walker said:


> he keeps this up he's going to sleep with the kids at mud jam...lol


Fine!! But i'm getting ice cream. lol


----------



## parkerexpress (Sep 7, 2009)

Awesome Filthy!


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Congrats Filthy...:rock-on:


----------



## Shrek (Oct 4, 2011)

filthyredneck said:


> Thanks fellas..... @ TexasDAD, I got my "ban" button ready now
> 
> J/K bud, only use I have for that is spammers, I'll leave the runnin off to the boss man.
> -Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


Very well deserved... I'm talking bout your promotion NOT my DEmotion! Lol I'll get Sara to make u a cupcake to celebrate at the crawfish bowl this weekend


----------

